# مراحل تنفيذ اعمال المساحة للطريق من البداية للنهاية



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 مايو 2010)

مراحل تنفيذ اعمال المساحة للطريق من البداية للنهاية
على كل عضو ان يضع خبرتة ردا على الموضوع حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (14 مايو 2010)

اولا عمل رفع طبوغرافى للارض التى سوف يقام عليها الطريق لتحديد انسب مكان يقام فيه الطريق


----------



## mneeb (20 مايو 2010)

ةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (20 مايو 2010)

لو كان هناك طريق جاهز مسبقاَ فانه اول شي نعمله هو المسح الموقعي للطريق ومن ثم نعمل لها مخططات جديده بكل شي


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

عمل مخططات طبوغرافية للارض التي سوف يقام عليها الطريق
ومن ثم عمل التصاميم للطريق


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 مايو 2010)

بعد عمل الرفع المساحي نقوم بأختيار افضل مسار بجانب اجراء اختبارات التربة التأسيس


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 مايو 2010)

فين المشاركات


----------



## NOORALDIN (22 مايو 2010)

thanks


----------



## ham200 (22 مايو 2010)

ارجو منكم فتح مراحل تنفيذ الطريق


----------



## فؤاد (22 مايو 2010)

مشكور بس كنت اتمنى تفصيل الموضوع اكثر ..... وياريت لو معاك مرجع تنزله ..... أسف على التعليق هذا.


----------



## المهندس الصارم (4 يونيو 2010)

يجب اخذ مقاطع عرضيه للطريق لتحديد كميات القطع والدفن وتعيين centre lineللطريق وتثبيت صبات لها و تثبيت صبات b.m


----------



## أحمد الرقبي (5 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## جونستون بلاكلي (5 يونيو 2010)

شكرن لك اريد توضيح كفية حساب كمية الردم فى طريق


----------



## يوسف المرعي (6 يونيو 2010)

نحتاج الي موضوع كامل من الاف الي الياء


----------



## محمود حلبة (14 يونيو 2010)

1-من خلال خرائط التصوير الجوى وبرنامج Google Earth يتم وضع مسار ابتدائى للطريق
2-يتم انزال هذا المسار الى جهاز garmin
3-يقوم المهندس بعملية استكشاف للطريق ومعة جهاز الملاحة ( garmin ) موضح علية المسار
4-من خلال الأستكشاف يمكن تعديل المسار الى الأفضل
5-تقوم الفرقة المساحية بوضع نقاط ثوابت كل 1 كيلومتر على جانب الطريق
6-يتم رفع الثوابت بجهاز GPS والتأكد من المنسوب بميزان القامة
7-يتم رفع الطريق كل 25 متر أو كل 50 متر وبعرض 60 متر أو حسب مايطلب على أن تكون النقاط X,Y,Z
8-يتم رفع كل المعالم الموجودة على الطريق(منازل-أعمدة كهرباء-شجر-خطوط كهرباء-سكة حديد......ألخ
9-يتم انزال المعلومات الى الكومبيوتر وتوصيلها وعمل خرائط كنتورية لها
10-يتم اختيار مسار الطريق النهائى بأقل تكلفة ممكنة. 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة


----------



## yousef4 (4 يوليو 2010)

ياريت تعرفنى ازاى اوصل للتحميل
:1:


----------



## mustafa alsabbagh (11 يوليو 2010)




----------



## eng_es84 (13 يوليو 2010)

الرابط مش شغاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال وشكرا


----------



## هانى دراز (13 يوليو 2010)

***(لا اله الا الله .....محمد رسول الله)


----------



## هانى دراز (13 يوليو 2010)

(لا اله الا الله ....محمد رسول الله)


----------



## هانى دراز (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (13 يوليو 2010)

لدوره الشامله لتصميم الطرق دى ممكن تبين مراحل البدء فى انشاء الطريق اتبع المرفقات


----------



## sami kahtan (13 يوليو 2010)

ياليت تفصل اكثر حتي تعم الفائدة للجميع


----------



## حلم ميمو (25 يونيو 2011)

فين الموضوع


----------



## المكيال السعودي (25 يونيو 2011)

اولا يتم اختيار لمسار المناسب للطريق ويتم تحديد نقاط احداثيات لا يشترط فيها الدقه العاليه على طول مسار الطريق
2 يتم تثبيت نقاط ثوابت تكون هي المرجع لهذا الطريق 
3 يتم عمل الرفع المساحي الطبوغرافي منسوبا للنقاط السابقه الثوابت 
4 يتم اعداد التصاميم 
5 اعتماد التصاميم
6 تنزيل محور الطريق من خلال التصاميم ورفع مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه
7 البدء في ارضيه اعمال التنفيذ واعداد المقاطع العرضيه كل 25م 
8 البدء في استلام الطبقات كل 20سم الى اخر طبقه مقارنة مع مناسيب الارض الطبيعيه 
بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## بشار الحسيني (26 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## سلمان الجبلي (8 يوليو 2011)

انا مهندس مساحة واشكرك على هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## SERAGE2007 (8 يوليو 2011)

أرجو من احد الاخوان ان يكتب التفاصيل من البدايه للنهايه وشكراً


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (9 يوليو 2011)

نقوم بتصميم المسار واخراج المقاطع


----------



## tetos (9 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااا


----------



## crazy_eng48 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## رضا صبيح (28 أغسطس 2011)

محمداحمد طاحون قال:


> لدوره الشامله لتصميم الطرق دى ممكن تبين مراحل البدء فى انشاء الطريق اتبع المرفقات


يا أخ محمد ............
الرابط بتاعك بينقلنى للصفحة الرئيسية للمنتدى...
فين الدورة الشاملة لتصميم الطرق؟؟؟....
​


----------



## اسد اسعد (14 يناير 2012)

ارجو الشرح التفصيلي للموضوع


----------



## youssef00088 (14 يناير 2012)

شكراا وارجو ان يكون الموضوع بشكل مفصل اكتر ومدعوم بصور او مقاطع فيديو


----------



## كبل (14 يناير 2012)

بعد تحديد الموقع المناسب للطريق يجب معرفة الاشغالات الموجودة وجدولتها حتى يتم التعامل معها مثل شبكات هاتف مياه كهرباء غرف حراسة .........................الخ


----------



## محمد فرزات (14 يناير 2012)




----------



## م.عبدالله الشاها (15 يناير 2012)

مساء الخير احتاج ...تعليم رفع نقاط تفصيلية لطريق بواسطة توب كون235


----------



## alshaimaa (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلا وأرجو شرح تفصيلي بالموضوع


----------



## اكرم جبار (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي الدبس (25 أغسطس 2012)

:60::77:


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmedgmale (28 أغسطس 2012)

اول حاجة وضع المسار وبعدين الرفع الطبيعى باستخدام الميزان وبعدين الاستشارى يستلم المناسيب ثم يصمم الطريق بعد انتهاء التصميم واعتماده بستلم المساح البروفايل ويبدا فى التنفيز


----------



## أحمد مصطفى البحيرى (28 سبتمبر 2012)

​


----------



## suıfı (29 سبتمبر 2012)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## معمر السمومي (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اين المشاركة


----------



## السلماني عطا (6 نوفمبر 2012)

اكيد المسح الطوبغرافي الخطوة الاولى


----------



## حمد الليبى (8 يناير 2013)

عليك بكتاب المدخل لعمل المساحة فى الطرق فهو كتاب جيد وموجود فى المنتدى


----------



## البدريري (6 مارس 2013)

مشكورين


----------

